

Why anything.blogspot.com goes to anything.blogspot.in? - motyar

Do anyone know? Why anything.blogspot.com goes to anything.blogspot.in for all blogs?
======
motyar
Its with all blogspot blogs, even with <http://google.blogspot.com> redirect
to <http://google.blogspot.in>

------
motyar
I got the answer, thanks
[http://support.google.com/blogger/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](http://support.google.com/blogger/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2402711)

